

Fighting Alcohol Bootleggers in Alaska - maximilian
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2008/10/13/us/20081013_LAND_SS_index.html

======
maximilian
Notice the hat on the first picture.

------
crazyirish
bans on alcohol but allowed to import it? Why not just put a tax on it? Seems
like it would have the same affect. Unless someones cousin works flying the
alcohol in.

